# [pm-utils] Guida passo passo.

## bandreabis

Una sola domanda.

Esiste una guida passo passo per far funzionare pm-utils e suspend/hibernate?

Configurazione kernel, moduli ecc...

Ci sbatto la testa da troppo.

E son certo che altri aspettano solo una guida come quella che chiedo.

Potremmo crearne una qui.

Potreste.

----------

## k01

qui c'è qualcosa: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml

----------

## bandreabis

Non mi pare più così attuale.

sbaglio?

----------

## MajinJoko

Posso solo segnalarti questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-857447-highlight-pmutils.html

per il resto, mi sono fatto un mazzo tanto per capire qualcosa di pm-utils..

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non mi pare più così attuale.
> 
> sbaglio?

 

Non ho molto da aggiungere alla guida:

- se usi kde credo sia meglio impostare la use "pm-utils" direttamente in /etc/make.conf

- Stando a quanto riportato in questo post/guida è utile impostare nel kernel l'opzione "CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y". L'argomento non è la configurazione del risparmio energetico ma viene coinvolta la gestione "energetica" delle unità di massa usb.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho seguito la guida che dici, ma il suspend ha grossi problemi.

Se non ci sono altre operazioni da fare, allora posso considerare buggato il mio sistema.

Cosa che rende inutile questo post.

Grazie 1000 e scusate per l'ennesimo thread inutile.

EDIT: PS. rileggo e sembra un'accusa verso qualcuno... non lo è, è solo una costatazione.

----------

